#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Προμετρήσεις και BIM

## sundance

Το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιείτε κάνει προμετρήσεις?

Είναι αναλυτικές και τι προμετρά?

----------


## kostaspde

Απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει, το Robot Structural Analysis, κάνει προμετρήσεις και δίνει τη δυνατότητα να βγάλεις κοστολόγιο μαζί με τα μεταφορικά για τα υλικά.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Στο IDEA της 4Μ που χρησιμοποιούσα οι προμετρήσεις είχαν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις από την πραγματικότητα. Συνάδελφος  με Structural detailing μου είπε πως για τα μπετά είναι άψογη η προμέτρηση όγκου και καλουπιών.

----------


## zxara

Revit: Εξαρτάται από τον χρήστη, ανάλογα με τη σχεδιαστική λεπτομέρεια που έχεις σχεδιάσει είναι απόλυτο.

----------

